
Facebook Messenger Is Reportedly Taking on Apple Pay and Samsung Pay - rezist808
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/29/facebook-messenger-is-reportedly-taking-on-apple-pay-and-samsung-pay/
======
eigen-vector
It was only a matter of time. Since late 2014/early 2015, Messenger has been
trying to cover the kind of use cases WeChat has been successfully handling in
the Asian market. There are marketplaces and banks which are completely hosted
within the WeChat ecosystem, and it has been hugely successful.

I think Facebook is one of very few (perhaps the only one today) platforms
which can let people go about doing everything without having to leave/switch
to another platform. It is great that they're taking time with rolling out
payment functionalities. It is a delicate market and they're being smart in
learning from others mistakes.

